# How do you pay your guys?



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Whats up boys!

Just trying to sort through payroll options this year for my two crews. Will be my first time having 4 or 5 guys on my payroll for snow.

I pay hourly and bi-weekly all season during our landscaping, wondering if you guys do snow the same?

Albeit, there are far less hours on average for snow, I am thinking of doing a base retainer for my guys so they can stay afloat during the winter months as their income will be less.

Does anyone do this?

For example I would pay them the greater of the two options:
1. $250 - $350 for the week if it doesn't snow and we don't work (retainer)
2. $20 hourly for however many hours we work.

(Problem is this can add up fast with 4 or 5 employee's, ie $1200 per week)

Does this make sense at all? I want my employee's to see a future with me long term, never want to see them high and dry during the holidays. From my experience, you pay your guys well, and they stick around.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If you really want to control costs and keep good employees salary is the best option. Everyone knows where they stand and it makes planning that much easier.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

That is a good point. Perhaps when we incorporate our business in the next year or so we will create a salary for our employee's.


----------



## leolkfrm

if you are paying them, they can not collect Unemployment, use them in the shop to do maintenance if you do, no free rides


----------



## FredG

Some will depend how your accounts are set up. I personally would not want to pay if there not working. if your accounts are all seasonal You may be okay with your generosity with checks flowing every month etc.


----------



## cjames808

I’d rotate them on unemployment. Keep 1-2 working maintenance.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

cjames808 said:


> I'd rotate them on unemployment. Keep 1-2 working maintenance.


Can you explain this further if you don't mind?

Like having them claim EI and I pay them cash for example?

Can this backfire in anyway?

I also pay into WSIB for my workers, workplace safety.

I wonder if there is any advantage to taking them off payroll and paying them cash. Aside from saving on payroll taxes.

How do you guys specifically pay your guys during the winter if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mr.Markus

As an employer Using UI is not a business plan, and does not attract quality workers. It is a fail safe for the worker if you go bust. Using it as part of your system of budgeting payroll is paramount to running a restaurant and shopping at the food bank.


----------



## FredG

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Can you explain this further if you don't mind?
> 
> Like having them claim EI and I pay them cash for example?
> 
> Can this backfire in anyway?
> 
> I also pay into WSIB for my workers, workplace safety.
> 
> I wonder if there is any advantage to taking them off payroll and paying them cash. Aside from saving on payroll taxes.
> 
> How do you guys specifically pay your guys during the winter if you don't mind me asking?


 Tons of experienced guys sit home 4 months out of the year in the winter that been with the same company for 25 years or more.

Typically they will not come off UI and sub pay for no one. Cash is not recommended, This does not mean you can not get them to come out and work. It's called creative payroll in my neck of the woods.

This is not something to be talked about on a open public form. You want the good guys you have to learn how to bring them out. This will not help you with your summer operations but sure makes life easier in snow and ice. Good Luck


----------



## cjames808

I believe this is common practice for some, on UI and they only work when it snows for 1099 checks or cash then. Tabooooo-ooo

Not what we do but I know some who operate and work like this. 

And UI is not only a mechanism if you close down, It is if you have no work hours like the OP stated He is paying them cash and paying the UI anyway.

We never use our UI- My guys work full time all year. Always a project around here.


----------



## Thrifty Garage

Generally snow demands an increased pay rate due to the inconsistent hours. You also have to pay enough to motivate someone to get out of bed at 2-3AM. I'd plan on a 25-50% rate increase over your normal. Obviously you should be charging your client accordingly.


----------



## CAT 245ME

FredG said:


> Tons of experienced guys sit home 4 months out of the year in the winter that been with the same company for 25 years or more.
> 
> Typically they will not come off UI and sub pay for no one. Cash is not recommended, This does not mean you can not get them to come out and work. It's called creative payroll in my neck of the woods.
> 
> This is not something to be talked about on a open public form. You want the good guys you have to learn how to bring them out. This will not help you with your summer operations but sure makes life easier in snow and ice. Good Luck


That's is 100 percent true, there are many many men that have years of experience in heavy construction that are available winter months but like you said they will not come off of UI (or EI in Canada) just to be on call to move snow for you unless you pay them very well. They will not come to you, you have to go to them. I can say that years ago that I certainly had landscaping companies come and talk with me about operating loaders for them in the winter (they had no idea that I had my own snow business) and they would also ask if I knew anyone that would be interested.


----------

